# racing packs



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Which batterys do you think would be the best for racing a touring car with a 19t motor would be im on a buget(whats the best deal).

Sanyo 3600mAh $69.99
Venom 3000mAh $29.99
Venom 3600mAh $59.99
durtrax 3800mAh $56.99

thanks


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

For those prices you can get real packs form battery matchers and vendors.

Here:
http://www.teamhurricane.net/catalog/

http://www.promatchracing.com/

http://www.hyperform-racing.com/

http://tmxpress.net/products/product_info.php?products_id=86

http://www.tqcells.com/

http://www.teampoleposition.com/main.htm



For racing I would go with a better pack than what you have listed - them I see as bashing or playing packs. They are mainly stick packs that you cannot tray and maybe not matched.

Take a look.

I run promatch and dc motorsports and am nothing but happy with their performance.

mc


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

rctazmanmc said:


> For those prices you can get real packs form battery matchers and vendors.
> 
> Here:
> http://www.teamhurricane.net/catalog/
> ...


my prices in canadian so matched batterys would be about 75 80 dollars and im going to use them for multiple things( i dont race that much im just a beginner any ways(theres not all that much compation).


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

http://www.promatchracing.com/products.php?cat=16
look a little closer bubba 40 bucks american gets you a matched race pack a 3600 has plenty of run time so that is no issue plus you can get them assemled 
(i just ordered some 4 cell 3600's for stock oval and they all have better than 480 sec. runtime)
travis
just checked with a currency converter and in canadian it is 45.47
http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=40&from=USD&to=CAD&submit=Convert


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

i will tell you what voodoo is having a sale on battery's right now,
check it out it is called the 3800 battery blowout, I ordered some myself... check it out,
www.voodoocells.com


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

definetly!

dave at voodoo racing cells is selling IB 3800 cells dirt cheap. get them before they're gone. them cells would exceed your expectations by far.


----------



## 7mmRACING (Jul 30, 2004)

VooDoo... buy em :thumbsup:


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

not to be mean but you guys still havent answered my question( i dont need machted packs).


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Look again*

I think they did answer your question, my friend. For the prices you quoted, you can get good matched packs from reputable suppliers. If you're going to be racing, go for matched packs. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

...and if you are *not* going to be racing, buy some used matched packs from people selling here on Hobbytalk. They will be better, and less expensive, than the unmatched stick packs you described above.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

for one thing there not the same price because i would have to pay shipping and taxes so they would be more than you guys think. and i wouldnt trust used packs. im not a big racer im only thirteen so i run what ever works for me so just answer my question. I DONT WANT A MATCHED PACK!!! Man i live in canada im not going to any ROAR champion ships i just want to have some cheap fun so stop.

I just want to know which is better for racing ( as in racing for fun i don expect to win a national title i just want to have fun)!!!
p.s. im sorry mad but you guys dont listen to what i say

Thanks


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

What is the deal with people saying you need to run high dollar packs? You people are just plain nuts, or way rich. You can get plenty of juice from nice, inexpensive matched SMC packs for around $35. For 19t and stock they are excellent packs, as it's not the batteries that win the race 99.9% of the time. Matched packs are less expensive than some ripoff company like one you mentioned above. A side-by-side matched pack is less expensive to make than a stick pack, hold up better, stay cooler, and you can replace a cell quickly if needed. Feel free to purchase unmatched cells, but good luck finding any that are inexpensive. Matchers purchase millions of cells and use the good ones, then sell off the crappy ones, so that's what you get most of the time with unmatched packs.

Now, to support everyone else that posted good comments:



> Which batterys do you think would be the best for racing a touring car with a 19t motor would be im on a buget(whats the best deal).


Stop bashing them for answering your question. I knew you were Canadian!


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

ya but all the lhs in my area dont have much for any thing in the matched pack area.
the best hobbystore i know of in my area is greathobbies.com


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

sounds like you're looking for something beyond cheap...

4 cell spec pack 
6 cell spec pack 

1600 mah of raw, back yard beating, occasional racing power!

:roll:


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

if you gonna go spec just go on tower and pick up a few tower hobbies 1500s 9.00$


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

thats why i was thinking the 3000 from venom and maybe one 3600 for the a main and use the other for qualifing


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

If you are going racing, you should use the same type of batteries for each heat, including the mains.
If you use a battery that is way better for the main, your car will be way faster down the straightaway. But, the additional speed will change the way your car goes throught the corners.


----------

